# yahoo messenger for mac OS 9.0



## cuartanita (Nov 5, 2008)

is there a yahoo messenger for mac OS 9.0?


----------



## Greg_Reez (Nov 6, 2008)

You need Classic Yahoo Messenger 2.5.3


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 6, 2008)

Or just use http://www.meebo.com through your web browser.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 6, 2008)

Or Adium.  Adium works great not just for Yahoo, but for MSN, AIM, MySpaceIM, Jabber, IRC, etc.

http://www.adiumx.com
___________
EDIT:
Meh...nevermind...I thought the original poster was talking about Yahoo Messenger 9.0 for Mac OS, not necessarily a Yahoo Messenger client for Mac OS 9. 

*FAIL! *::ha::


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 6, 2008)

nixgeek said:


> Or Adium.  Adium works great not just for Yahoo, but for MSN, AIM, MySpaceIM, Jabber, IRC, etc.
> 
> http://www.adiumx.com
> ___________
> ...



Another great option. Forgot about that.


----------

